# Looking for safety glass with built in magnifier



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Have been using a magnifier headset when making precise markings, but then have to keep switching back and forth between that and safety glasses. Looking for safety glasses with built in magnifier. Have seen some that are described as bifocal.

Thanks


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out Duluth Trading. I bought a pair of clear and sunglasses. They're a little steep $20. I love the sunglasses when I'm fishing. I don't have to change to readers to retie or change my rig.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Check out Duluth Trading. I bought a pair of clear and sunglasses. They re a little steep $20. I love the sunglasses when I m fishing. I don t have to change to readers to retie or change my rig.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 ^. Here's a link: Duluth Cheaters


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I've used the fastcap, duluth and some other brand(dewalt maybe). they all work, duluths' are kind of pricey. Lots of choices on amazon too.

http://www.rockler.com/fastcap-bifocal-safety-glasses


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Which dipoter would be good for woodworking?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just ordered a pair from Rockler,
Thanks KB


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

These are 10 bucks shipped.

Mag Safety Glasses


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

It all depends upon the magnification you need to see 



> Which dipoter would be good for woodworking?
> 
> - Joel_B


----------



## tejas (Oct 14, 2012)

Most Safety & First Aid supplies companies carry them, SAMs sells bifocal sunglasses.


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

You can also get them for about the same price with the magnifier section both at the bottom and at the top. When your looking up to adjust something you don't have to do a back bend. Several makes and diopters available on Amazon.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I will probably just to Rockler and try some on.


----------

